# possible to calibrate the behringer iNUKE 1000->6000DSP ?



## doedalein (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi,

can i calibrate the Behringer iNUKE series (1000DSP/3000DSP/6000DSP) with the REW?
(is this DSP compatible with the 2496?)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

There seems to be some confusion here. REW doesn’t really “calibrate” anything. It’s merely a platform for taking frequency response and other audio- and acoustics-related measurements. Perhaps you could explain exactly what you mean by “calibrate?”

Regards,
Wayne


----------

